# Nightlife in Dubai



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Where would you recommend a good night out in Dubai where the drinks aren't too pricey - and where there's a great crowd of people ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Can you be more specific? Type of music? Club or bar? etc etc


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Can you be more specific? Type of music? Club or bar? etc etc


Well to start the night off a few bars...soul music, I am not a big fan of fast stuck records banging away, I enjoy nice relaxing take me away music, if you know what I mean live bands etc and then to finish off a cool bar with music from the 80's - where the pints aren't 55 dhs I don't drink but that Info is for for my mate who is coming out with me. I believe Bruno Mars is performing there on the 12th April, now I enjoy his music, I am going to try and get a ticket today for that concert.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it's very difficult to help someone that enjoys Bruno Mars...!
Some might consider them beyond help entirely!

Stables, on Sh Za Rd, behind the Crowne Plaza has pints at 20aed during happy hour, rising to 25aed after.
Usually a live duo on Thursday evenings, but not ear-bendingly loud.

not a bad place to start early evening


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe Bruno Mars fans do not meet the legal age limit required to purchase alcohol so I'd be careful if I were you 

Sorry Zee I couldn't resist


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

vantage said:


> it's very difficult to help someone that enjoys Bruno Mars...!
> Some might consider them beyond help entirely!
> 
> Stables, on Sh Za Rd, behind the Crowne Plaza has pints at 20aed during happy hour, rising to 25aed after.
> ...


Vantage ....what's wrong with Bruno ...haha he's a good artist ...What's your music interest ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I believe Bruno Mars fans do not meet the legal age limit required to purchase alcohol so I'd be careful if I were you


Pamela I can't believe it, I am not a massive fan I just like a few of his tracks he's a good performer haha ...Thank god I didn't say Justin Bieber lol - My 13yr old is making me go to a concert in Manchester on the 22nd of Feb Justin is there, I am not looking forward to it lol... Pamela you must agree there are some Bruno songs you like what about his latest track and for age my mind still believes I am slightly over the age limit ...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ZeeKhan said:


> Pamela I can't believe it, I am not a massive fan I just like a few of his tracks he's a good performer haha ...Thank god I didn't say Justin Bieber lol - My 13yr old is making me go to a concert in Manchester on the 22nd of Feb Justin is there, I am not looking forward to it lol... Pamela you must agree there are some Bruno songs you like what about his latest track and for age my mind still believes I am slightly over the age limit ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


Oh I think you're the one dragging your 13 year old niece to the Justin Bieber concert because you're a Belieber, aren't you? 

Seriously, what guy thinks it's a good idea to get married because it's a beautiful night and he's look for something fun to do? Really!

I always recommend Irish Village to people that want to go out for a casual drink. Don't know about prices because I don't drink alcohol but think it's quite reasonable because it's not located in one of the superficial fancy schmancy hotels.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh I think you're the one dragging your 13 year old niece to the Justin Bieber concert because you're a Belieber, aren't you?
> 
> Seriously, what guy thinks it's a good idea to get married because it's a beautiful night and he's look for something fun to do? Really!
> 
> I always recommend Irish Village to people that want to go out for a casual drink. Don't know about prices because I don't drink alcohol but think it's quite reasonable because it's not located in one of the superficial fancy schmancy hotels.


I am a non belieber but to be honest I had to buy my daughter his new Acoustic album and I actually liked two of his tracks ..but honestly I am not converting ... Thanks for the Info ...tonight's a beautiful night but I don't want to get married ...again ...never once is enough ...women are hard work lol just kidding 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------

